# Les iOS et les iPhones



## trucmuche2005 (23 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de passer de blackberry qui m'a rendu heureux pendant des années vers un iPhone (6S ou 7 mais pas de "plus") mais je me posais une question : est-ce que les OS que l'on peut installer sont les mêmes sur ces appareils ? ou est-on limité ? 

Je me pose la question car j'ai installé Sierra sur mon MacBook pro late 2011 et j'en suis super content. Si un téléphone me coûte aussi cher, je n'apprécierai pas d'être empêché de faire les MAJ...

Merci pour vos avis et conseils.

T.


----------



## Franz59 (24 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
Les IP 6S et 7 étant récents, les versions dIOS sont identiques et les MAJ assurés pour qq années
L'appareil serait sûrement HS avant de ne plus devenir évoluable...


----------



## trucmuche2005 (24 Janvier 2017)

Merci Franz59 pour ta réponse rassurante. Mais je suis (très) soigneux et je conserve mes appareils longtemps : laptops plus de 7 ans, gsm entre 4 et 6 ans... Donc je n'ai pas l'habitude de "compter" sur le fait que l'appareil devienne HS avant de ne plus pouvoir évoluer, et je n'en ai pas l'intention (c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'envisage quitter blackberry, d'ailleurs, non sans craintes et regrets).


----------



## Franz59 (24 Janvier 2017)

Je comprends
IOS actuel peut s'installer sur les IPhones 5, 5C, et plus, ce qui fait un recul de a 4 à 5 ans.
Ceci dit, les IPhones restant sous IOS 9 fonctionnent encore et toujours parfaitement bien (j'ai encore un IPhone 4 de 2010 qui fonctionne très bien sous IOS 7); on peut même remonter encore plus loin...
Un Iphone récent, acheté aujourd'hui ne sera pas obsolète avant 6 ou 7 ans, voire plus.
M'étonnerait que même en étant soigneux, il dure aussi longtemps


----------



## trucmuche2005 (24 Janvier 2017)

Bah, tout ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'être libre de décider moi-même quand je change d'appareil. Que le constructeur décide pour moi, cela ne m'intéresse pas. Que chacun reste chez lui : eux fournissent un produit, moi je l'utilise comme je veux et autant que je veux (jusqu'au moment où soit il mourra de sa belle mort après m'avoir rendu des années de bons et loyaux services, ou au moment où je trouverai un autre téléphone plus en adéquation avec mes besoins et que je déciderai de changer).


----------

